# show us your desk/mantle/wall/grandfather clocks!



## DW-5600E

Hi all!  

If anyone has a clock(s), please take some pictures and post them here for us all to enjoy. 

Thanks! |>


----------



## kmb

Here is a pic of my master clock, does not show the full pendulm, but you get the idea


----------



## 04lund2025

This will take a little time to compile. We have a "few" in the house......9 grandfather, lots of walls, mantles....etc......I will work on it and get them all posted.

OK I got most of the pictures of all our clocks that are in the house.

Here you go:

Will start with the Grandfather Clocks:

We have two of the following Comitti of London Empire 9 Tube...serial #11 and #15










Another Comitti it is the George Washington serial #5










Another Comitti it is the Adm Nelson limited to 100 no serial number










Another Comitti it is the Chatham










Another Comitti a Vienna Floor Regulater










Now we switch to Howard Miller....This is our first Grandfather clock










Now on to Sligh.....We sure wish they still made clocks...oh well This is the Charles S. Sligh 9 Tube Limited serial #223










Another Sligh...It is a Brunings Clock Shop 25th Anv serial #3 of 25










That is it for Grandfathers......now lets go to wall. Here are all of our Comitti walls:

Comitti Ely serial #2 of 50










Comitti Salisbury serial #5 of 50










Misc Comitti wall:










Sandra's Uncle makes this clock...in fact he builds the real thing it is a Concertina:










Singing Bird Cukoo Clock...It really sings like a bird using bellows:



















Old Dr. Pepper mirror clock:










E. Howard Battle of Lake Erie Banjo:










Let's Go Fishing!!!!!!










Geochron sun clock:










Horse Cuckoo Clock:










Horse clock:










Large Hunter Cuckoo Clock:










And for us Farmers of course got to have a John Deere clock:










A 90th Anv Kieniger 1 of 90:










My first clock I got back in the 80's:










Stella Calendar:










Rhythm Dancing Hands:










Rhythm Rising Ringers:










Rhythm TimeCracker:










Saw Clock:










Shield Clock:










Our first Cuckoo a Small Hunter....it is on its second movement:










Now you know who does all the cooking:










The great state Stephen's family is all from:










A large water wheel Cuckoo:










Now for the Mantel clocks:

Hand made barn beam clock:










Chelsea Centenial:










Chelsea Grand:










Chelsea Mariner:










Small Chelsea:










Chelsea Wing Victory:










Comitti mantels:




























Grasshopper based on John Harrison's #1 clock:










Rolling Ball:










How we set all our clocks and watches....Junghans radio controled:










Here is the mantel mate to the wall above.... 90th anv Kieniger 1 of 90:










Hermle Tellurium:










Here is a view from the kitchen looking through the house:










We have many more clocks. Just got too tired posting all the them. Will try and get the others up at a later date.

Enjoy we sure do.


----------



## particleman

Hello,
First of all Stephen & Sandra  ! Secondly, this is my own creation.
It isn't on my wall since I moved. It featured a 2 second period pendulum and a second hand. 
It had a 30 hour power reserve. It was accurate to a few minutes a day. I ran it for over a month straight. It then fell into sporadic use because it took several minutes and a 130 turns of a turntable to wind the 15 pound weight up. Man was my arm sore. If and when I remount it I may use a cordless drill for winding. I have 2 other designs in various stages of completion. I also have a more efficient escapement design now. You can 
See and hear it in action at:
http://philohome.free.fr/misc/lego_clock2.avi
find more pictures and other creations at:
http://www.brickshelf.com/cgi-bin/gallery.cgi?m=banana
Read more at:
http://news.lugnet.com/technic/?n=6270
Cheers Chris


----------



## 04lund2025

Here are some updated shots and others we had not posted earlier.

What Sandra uses to wake up in the morning:










What Stephen uses to wake up in the morning:










Another Dr. Pepper Clock:










A Dale Earnhardt Clock:










Small Comitti Wall Clock:










Better shot of the Comitti Rolling Ball:










Comitti Queen Anne Limited to 50 a year:










Comitti Montrose:










A couple of Comitti mantel clocks:










Better shot of the Comitti Grasshopper (took the glass off):










Better shot of the Comitti Chatham....note the watch winders. This is at the foot of the bed in the master bedroom.










Comitti Burl wall:










Comitti Barrel:










Mech Anv and Seiko world clock:










Some John Deere Clocks:










Rope Clock:










What we call the "Wife Beater"......on the hour and half the wife beats the head of the man with a rolling pin......really hurts at the 12 o'clock hour!!!!!










We still have more but that is enough for now. Enjoy!!!!! :-!


----------



## NSG1Tausend

Ok Stephen , fess up how does that wake you up?:think: , I am wondering Sandra picks it up off the cradle and _taps _you on the forehead?
Now that is very different looking...................
You 2 have a beautiful collection...........................
Regards
Robert


04lund2025 said:


> Here are some updated shots and others we had not posted earlier.
> 
> What Stephen uses to wake up in the morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We still have more but that is enough for now. Enjoy!!!!! :-!


----------



## 04lund2025

3hospitals said:


> Ok Stephen , fess up how does that wake you up?:think: , I am wondering Sandra picks it up off the cradle and _taps _you on the forehead?
> Now that is very different looking...................
> You 2 have a beautiful collection...........................
> Regards
> Robert


Robert, how did you guess????? No really it has a recording of the duck call. You can also record your own message to wake up too. But I like you way better!!!!! :-D

:thanks for the compliments!!!!! |>

Stephen


----------



## allanvalle

*Wow! That is some collection you got there.*

Awesome collection Sthephen:gold We just have one grandfathers, a bulova, and a viagra clock:-D Oh and my Tivoli alarm clock.


----------



## DW-5600E

*Stephen and Sandra*: you guys have an ASTOUNDING collection of clocks. :gold  :gold

I wonder what it sounds like in your house when all the hourly chimes go off? :-X

*allanvalle*: How many orders of VIAGRA did you make before you got a free clock? :rodekaart

*Particleman*: Very nice designs! :gold

Thanks for posting everybody. I actually own ZERO clocks, so was looking to buy one, and needed some ideas! |>

Ok, better have another look at Stephen & Sandra's collection...


----------



## 04lund2025

DW-5600E said:


> *Stephen and Sandra*: you guys have an ASTOUNDING collection of clocks. :gold  :gold
> 
> I wonder what it sounds like in your house when all the hourly chimes go off? :-X
> 
> Thanks for posting everybody. I actually own ZERO clocks, so was looking to buy one, and needed some ideas! |>
> 
> Ok, better have another look at Stephen & Sandra's collection...


:thanks for the complements. It has taken a little "time" to collect them all. ;-)

If you need help on buying a clock feel free to contact us. :-! We work part-time at local clock shop. Geeee go figure since we have 1 or 2 or 3 or 4 or 5 or .......... 50 clocks in the house. If you want to look at a few of what they have in the store check it out at:

www.brunings.com

Stephen


----------



## 04lund2025

*Re: Wow! That is some collection you got there.*



allanvalle said:


> Awesome collection Sthephen:gold We just have one grandfathers, a bulova, and a viagra clock:-D Oh and my Tivoli alarm clock.


Very nice allanvalle!!!! |> I my memory serves me right that is a Ridgeway limited edition grandfather. I just can not remember the model. Oh....I noticed you do not let it chime......;-) ;-) ;-) ;-) Or did it just stop chiming/running?

Stephen


----------



## DW-5600E

I am trying to get my hands on this wonderful clock:





 :gold

Ok, time for another for another perve at Stephen & Sandra's clocks. :gold  :gold


----------



## Guest

*Desk watch to be uses as a pocket watch too>>>>*










Saw a similar watch made by Stowa but seller asked too much (250 Euro), this one was fetched on a flea market for 25,-- Euro.


----------



## 04lund2025

DW-5600E said:


> I am trying to get my hands on this wonderful clock:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :gold
> 
> Ok, time for another for another perve at Stephen & Sandra's clocks. :gold  :gold


The above clock you are looking for is a Seiko musical clock. It just like the Rhythm clocks.

I checked the Seiko clocks home page and it looks like it is no longer made. :-(

http://www.seikoclocks.com/gallery.aspx?collectionId=7&StyleId=19

Might find one on the used market.....I looked on the bay and did not see the model you are looking for. But keep an eye out for it.....you never know.

Might want to look at the Rhythm models.....

http://www.rhythmclock.com/

Stephen


----------



## 04lund2025

*Re: Desk watch to be uses as a pocket watch too>>>>*



stuffler said:


> Saw a similar watch made by Stowa but seller asked too much (250 Euro), this one was fetched on a flea market for 25,-- Euro.


 watch/desk clock/pocket watch/etc!!!!!!! :thanks for sharing!!!!

Stephen


----------



## riff raff

I bought this Sleigh mantle clock for my wife in '86. It's had a few strips for cleaning/oiling and keeps on ticking.


----------



## riff raff

This one, we both love. We stumbled onto it at a local antique store. It was picked up at an auction, from a home in a very affluent area of our town. It is a Ridgeway corner Grandfather with solid cherry cabinet and moon dial. Our foyer is modest, so the corner style cabinet is perfect. The original paperwork and receipt was in the bottom. It was originally sold in 1984 by our towns lone clock shop (where I bought the Sleigh above). I had them come out and service it, the owner was tickled to see it again (they had been doing regular service on it since new). It worked great for about four years, then started loosing a lot of time daily. The shop came out, pulled the movement and rebuilt it. She's dead solid now (unless I forget to wind it!) and hopefully good for another 25 years or so. The shop said that Ridgeway no longer sells solid cabinet Cherry clocks, they would just be too expensive. This one makes me smile every morning when I come downstairs.


----------



## lostboys

*Re: show us your desk/mantle/wall/grandfather clocks! *modem burner**



DW-5600E said:


> Hi all!
> 
> If anyone has a clock(s), please take some pictures and post them here for us all to enjoy.
> 
> Thanks! |>


mine..


----------



## signum8

I won a refurbished Waltham A-11 on Ebay. The seller mentioned he used "moebius oils" to lubricate this model cockpit clock. Not knowing anything about clock repair. a quick google showed me that's what is used. My collection is mostly quartz, but I did want this WWII era clock. It has moved ahead 20 seconds since I gave it a full wind 4 days ago and it is an 8 day clock. Pilots would set it as part of their checklist and this clock had to take on the changes in temperature from 135 F to -31 F.


----------



## bherman01545

clocks are nice too.


----------



## TacticalTimbo

Just Picked up this 70s Metamec, a little cleaning has left it look near mint! Totally silent sweeping hand too.


----------



## feelasopher

1870s Seth Thomas and still running daily!


----------



## argyle_underground

It's no longer working well but i still keep it on my desk.









Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

GQ-500


----------



## Orhorolgy

Here are pictures of our McArthur Howard Miller mantle clock.


----------



## pjsjr

Howard Miller wall clock...


----------



## georgepletsas

I dont know but upload failed try to post my photo.No luck.


----------



## John MS

What format was the picture file in? Should be jpg, jpeg, png, gif


----------



## georgepletsas

2nd try sorry for bad resolution


----------



## KRMMRK

Shreve & Co. Late 1950s.


----------



## riff raff

Looks like my picture link is broken. Here's our Ridgeway Cherry corner-style Grandfathers clock. Although currently it is also broken! 
We had the shop that sold it in the late 80's rebuild the movement five years ago. A few months ago, it stopped and the hour hand is frozen. They came back out, oiled it but said the shaft may need replaced if it happens again. It did happen a few weeks later. I was on a online shops' question and answer site, and the owner said to stop putting money into that old movement. He can sell me a new, factory replacement Urgos movment, with warranty for $700 and tells me that I can install it myself (it does actually look pretty easy). I'm waiting for the pandemic to end to complete that transaction.


----------



## John MS

Lovely clock that is definitely worth getting a new movement.


----------



## cowboyjack

feelasopher said:


> 1870s Seth Thomas and still running daily!
> View attachment 14780191
> View attachment 14780193
> View attachment 14780195


Wow! That is a stunning clock!


----------



## DaleEArnold

Clock in the Office, Employee made it from scratch....Weighs about 800 pounds, too heavy to move around !!!!!


----------



## John MS

Now that's an industrial design. What do you know about the movement?


----------



## thorn79

My grandfather got this clock during WWII, it was made in 1942. When my grandfather passed away my grandmother gave it to my parents and I grew up with it on our family room wall. After my mom passed away my dad moved and gave the clock to me. I recently had it repaired since it stopped working. The clock repair shop had to fix a botched job and replace one of the jewels. He knew a watch maker who had the right size jewel.It keeps good time, maybe off 15-30 seconds per week. The seconds hand was missing and the repair shop found one that fit.


----------



## Birddog1

This is a 1978 Colonial tall clock in mahogany.


----------



## SunnyOrange

Some of my dad's clocks. He has too many clocks, but these pictures I have in my PC.


----------



## stbob

Silent non-ticking 12" wall clock powered by the quartz... ⏲


----------



## Lonewuf

Keininger Gammon. You can see the plug to illuminate the interior at the bottom left of the clock - it's wired for a European outlet so I had to get Keininger to send me a 110v adapter, but I never use it. It also came with a pair of white gloves to wear while handling the weights and pendulum.










Moon phase, seconds, day and month (in German), and day of the month functions










I've always wanted a grandfather and found this one that matched my interior design style years ago, but for a long time I either didn't have the money, or the space, or both. Had to wait a few months for it to be built and shipped from_ Deutschland_, but it all finally came together a little over a year and a half ago.

The winders at 4 and 6 turn counter-clockwise and the winder at 8 turns clockwise. Between that and just being afraid I'd break something in general it took me a couple of weeks to get comfortable winding it, and even longer to get the pendulum speed dialed in - the adjustment nut is located above the bob, so it turns in opposite directions for slower and faster than one that's located beneath it.


----------



## Lonewuf

This mantle clock belonged to my surrogate grandmother. It never fit in with my modern/contemporary design and for many years (like 20 or 30 years) it languished in storage until I decided to get over myself and display it anyway. Even so, when I took it to be serviced and refinished the guy had to talk me out of staining it black to match my color scheme. I'm glad he did.

The before and after shots don't do it justice. At some point the trim had broken (but I still had the piece), the finish was orange-peeling, one of the hinges in the door in the back was loose, and the movement needed work. Amazingly, it still functioned but it would stop after a while. The dial on the left is to fine tune the timing slower or faster, and the one on the right controls the volume of the chimes. I've never adjusted the volume.

















The only markings I've found inside are "made in Germany", "63933", and "18 cm" underlined, over "158" (like 18cm/158). I assume these are the movement number and specs but don't know how to interpret them - neither did the the service guy. He also said he didn't see anything identifying the maker, although he thought the clock is from the early 1900's.










Any thoughts on maker, age, marking interpretation, etc. are welcomed.


----------



## John MS

Nice looking triple train Tambour style clock that I would date to around 1910 - 1920. 18cm refers to the pendulum length and 158 most likely the movement number. The 5 digit number may refer to a German patent. Kienzle made several similarly styled clocks although the movement and dial were usually labeled. Are there any faint markings on the dial?

I agree, that clock looks fine with it's original finish.


----------



## Lonewuf

John MS said:


> Nice looking triple train Tambour style clock that I would date to around 1910 - 1920. 18cm refers to the pendulum length and 158 most likely the movement number. The 5 digit number may refer to a German patent. Kienzle made several similarly styled clocks although the movement and dial were usually labeled. Are there any faint markings on the dial?
> 
> I agree, that clock looks fine with it's original finish.


John, thanks for the info. Greatly appreciated.

This is the ornamental work in the center of the dial. The same pattern is repeated in the bottom corners and on the top where the regulating dials are:










I went over the dial with a magnifying glass, and the only thing I found was under the 6. I can't tell whether it's an identification mark or just aged (although it seems too precise to be the latter); it almost looks like a signature, don't you think?


----------



## John MS

Lovely dial. I can't make anything of it either.


----------



## GMTtwotone

Mid 19th century German Pendulum clock.


----------



## GMTtwotone

Mid 19th century weighted tail clock, Norway I believe?


----------



## GMTtwotone

Early 19th century Black Forest Cuckoo clock.


----------



## GMTtwotone

My various travel alarm clocks collection.


----------



## GMTtwotone

'50s German kitchen clock.


----------



## GMTtwotone

Junghans Late 19th century Pendulum Clock.


----------



## GMTtwotone

Junghans carriage clock.


----------



## GMTtwotone

Late 19th century German Pendulum clock with stained glass door.


----------



## John MS

GMTtwotone said:


> Mid 19th century weighted tail clock, Norway I believe?
> 
> View attachment 15459584


Hi. I believe that is a Dutch Zaanse style clock. May have a German movement.


----------



## rationaltime

I like the design of this one. For that vintage maybe it would
have been available with electric movement.










Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## Ed P.

Here are the one's in my family room. I have 30, or so, more around the house. I collect clocks as well as watches. Actually, collecting clocks is a lot less expensive hobby than collecting watches!


----------



## Seabee1

Circa 1890, Krober Clock Company, 
Regulator Wall Clock Model #45
Given to my grandfather, passed on down
runs surprisingly well, hourly chime.


----------



## John MS

Nice looking Krober.


----------



## GMTtwotone

New to me today
























Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Torre

I've had 21 grandfather clocks but now I'm down to 6, all with tubular chimes.
Here are a few of them.


----------



## Pbmatt

Howard Miller Presidential


----------



## francorx

My Gustav Becker clock. This clock is amazingly accurate for its age. I never timed it officially but when it dings I always look at a digital clock in the house and its generally spot on.


----------



## John MS

Really nice Gustav Becker. Love the wood work. From the 1880's maybe?


----------



## journeyforce

Here are a few

1960's Movado 8 day clock. Works well however the date does not line up with the window. But as it works well and keeps good time, i am not going to screw with it










1960's era Rhythm 30 day clock that my aunt sent my grandparents when she was stationed in Japan with the USAF. I have had it for years


----------



## GMTtwotone

Picked up a brand new Black Forest Cuckoo today


----------



## gshocked_extreme

BeefyMcWhatNow said:


> GQ-500


 Love this clock and i have the version with wave ceptor (GQ-1000J). Looks exactly the same but just has a feature to update time by connecting to the radio controlled Multi Band 6 Towers.









Trying to complete the 'Gshock themed' resin covered Casio clocks - looking for a GQ300.


----------



## GMTtwotone

Picked up these two beauties today


----------



## John MS

Nice. Do you have any information on the second one?


----------



## GMTtwotone

John MS said:


> Nice. Do you have any information on the second one?


Made in Germany by Junghans probably early 1900s. Paper dial


----------



## GMTtwotone

More pics


----------



## sunmoonstar.13

Hi all, this is my first time posting in the clock forum. 

A couple of days ago, I purchased a station clock (new) which arrived today.

32cm diameter, wooden rim, dark brown gloss finish, cream coloured dial, quartz movement. Solid construction and very nicely finished. I'd been wanting a classic station clock for a while and finally find one that l really liked.

I love the spade hands, Roman numerals, brass trim and the railway track with the small black triangular markers. The winding aperture above the VI is purely decorative but it adds to the vintage aesthetic.

I expect this clock will be with me for many years to come!


----------



## sunmoonstar.13

I was tired of using my phone as an alarm clock so last Christmas I bought myself a Lenovo Smart Clock. It has a big bright digital display so I don't have to squint my eyes to read it in the dark!


----------



## sunmoonstar.13

About 4 years ago, I bought this small Royal Selangor table clock. It's made of satin-finish pewter and measures 14cm high. The baroque-style detailing of the case and legs is very charming.


----------



## sunmoonstar.13

The last piece in my clock collection is a fairly plain wall clock by Karlsson, a Dutch brand. I bought it around 20 years ago, long before I was into the horological hobby. Still works perfectly fine. The minimalist aesthetic doesn't really appeal to me these days, but it does the job of telling the time!










As for future clock purchases, I'd like to get a smallish wall clock for the kitchen, in either a retro 50s/60s style or old world French provincial style.

I'd also like to get a mechanical carriage clock one day . . .


----------



## GMTtwotone

Picked this up in Bavaria today. The man chops, the Cuckoo opens and a chimney sweep man pops out of the chimney.


----------



## sunmoonstar.13

I liked the station clock that I bought last week so much that I decided to buy another one, exactly the same but with Breguet numerals! The one with Roman numerals is in the lounge room and this new one is in the dining room.


----------



## John MS

Nice looking. The hands and numerals look good together.


----------



## sunmoonstar.13

John MS said:


> Nice looking. The hands and numerals look good together.


Yes, it's an appealing design. The clock hangs above a mantle so it's a point of focus in the room which is great.


----------



## GMTtwotone

Just arrived. Early 20th century Junghans double chime


----------



## sunmoonstar.13

GMTtwotone said:


> Just arrived. Early 20th century Junghans double chime


Very nice! Is it in working condition?

The numerals and hour hand are very similar to those of the clock I just bought, although mine is just an emulation of a vintage style whereas yours is the real deal. I gather you're a serious clock collector?


----------



## GMTtwotone

sunmoonstar.13 said:


> Very nice! Is it in working condition?
> 
> The numerals and hour hand are very similar to those of the clock I just bought, although mine is just an emulation of a vintage style whereas yours is the real deal. I gather you're a serious clock collector?


Definitely still working! I don't know about "serious ", lol, I currently only have 16 antique and/or Cuckoo clocks.


----------



## sunmoonstar.13

GMTtwotone said:


> I currently only have 16 antique and/or Cuckoo clocks.


So, not that serious, huh?


----------



## GMTtwotone

sunmoonstar.13 said:


> So, not that serious, huh?


Dedicated for sure


----------



## laplumej01

Was my mother's. Purchased in the early 70's, hung in our house until her passing. Now hangs in my house.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GMTtwotone

Beautiful. Love clocks with history


----------



## GMTtwotone

sunmoonstar.13 said:


> So, not that serious, huh?


Here's a few


----------



## sunmoonstar.13

GMTtwotone said:


> Here's a few


Impressive! You could turn your house into a clock museum and charge an admission fee


----------



## GMTtwotone

sunmoonstar.13 said:


> Impressive! You could turn your house into a clock museum and charge an admission fee


My wife already hates my hobby lol


----------



## SCRAPPYDO

Is there a good place to buy a nice desk clock online... Has anybody had any bad experiences with shipping.


----------



## John MS

Clock Shops has quite a selection of mechanical desk/mantle clocks. Mechanical ones are pricier than quartz.
As does Amazon. 
Clock Shops
Amazon Desk/Mantle Clocks


----------



## GMTtwotone

My new favorite just acquired. Around 1870 German Black Forest area. Wood and brass movement. Painting on enamel. Hammered brass over solid lead weights.


----------



## sunmoonstar.13

GMTtwotone said:


> My new favorite just acquired. Around 1870 German Black Forest area. Wood and brass movement. Painting on enamel. Hammered brass over solid lead weights.


A beautiful clock! Looks like it will be the centrepiece of your collection.


----------



## rationaltime

That is quite a find. How did you come up with it?

I suspect it might be a challenge to align and maintain the shafts.


Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## GMTtwotone

rationaltime said:


> That is quite a find. How did you come up with it?
> 
> I suspect it might be a challenge to align and maintain the shafts.
> 
> Thanks,
> rationaltime


I found it on Catawiki.com. it seems to be running perfectly. Shipped from the Netherlands.


----------



## BreguetBrat

xx


----------



## GMTtwotone

Antique double bird Cuckoo arrived today


----------



## Tenorman12

Great grandfather's Seth Thomas 24hr clock. Just got it back from a service. Hadn't been done in decades.


----------



## sunmoonstar.13

Tenorman12 said:


> Great grandfather's Seth Thomas 24hr clock. Just got it back from a service. Hadn't been done in decades.
> View attachment 15967919


Very unusual, especially with that green (GMT?) hand.


----------



## wspohn

I collect in the 18th and 19th century clock area. Some of my clocks are quite nice 18th C. long cases clocks







:


----------



## Avtech

Hi
I collect time recorders and industrial clocks, currently have around 15 dating from the 1890s to the 1950s. Here are some of them.


----------



## allimarmm

This clock belonged to my grandparents and I would love to know the manufacturer so I can identify its value. There does not seem to be a manufacturer name on the face or within the body. Does anyone know where else this detail might be located. The clock is at least 50 but that is all I know!


----------



## wspohn

Looks 20th century. You might be able to see a maker's mark if you could look at the movement and the back of the dial.


----------



## allimarmm

Interesting. So I would have to remove the fave plate and clock hands?


----------



## wspohn

allimarmm said:


> Interesting. So I would have to remove the fave plate and clock hands?


No. Does the hood lift off the clock (usually straight forward)? If not it would require removing the movement from the case to be able to see the back of it and see if there were any maker's names or marks stamped on the two plates of the movement. You might post some good pictures on a clock site like NAWCC Forums


----------



## John MS

There may be 2 small twist locks on the back to keep the top from inadvertently sliding off.


----------



## allimarmm

John MS said:


> There may be 2 small twist locks on the back to keep the top from inadvertently sliding off.


Thanks again. There is no removable hood or dooers that give assess to top section. I was able to lry off the back of the top panel but had no luck finding any manufacturer names or any writing at all. My grandfather and his family had little money so I suspect this may simply be a common Sears catalog type clock that I do not need to worry about being insured for a high value.


----------



## John MS

My guess is mid-20th century +-. The interior wood shows little age related darkening.. Certainly an heirloom to be enjoyed for it's connection to your family and as a good looking tall case clock.


----------



## bes2021

Needed some grey and red in the den...Seiko to the rescue and it's a silent sweep seconds as well.


----------



## GMTtwotone

Early 60s CCCP ship clock


----------



## laplumej01

Sent from planet earth 
38.876045 -77.241715


----------



## John MS

Water30 said:


> LOLZ 😂


??


----------



## riff raff

Our Ridgeway Grandfather's clock is from the early 1980's. We had the movement serviced by the shop that sold it and had some parts rebuilt in the past few years. But, it continued to have problems and I just left it unused for about six months. I found an online clock shop that offered some pretty detailed technical advice, Clockworks.com. They said I'd continue to have problems and it was easier to simply replace the Urgo's movement. The new movement was $700 and they said I could do it with basic handtools. The installation and setup instruction they provided looked within my abilities, so I took the plunge. It was a little nerve-racking, and took me two evenings, but I was able to swap the movement and calibrate it. It keeps great time once again, and it's nice to hear the chimes again, even in the wee hours!


----------



## John MS

Cingratulations on the movement swap and getting the Ridgeway chiming again.


----------



## riff raff

John MS said:


> Cingratulations on the movement swap and getting the Ridgeway chiming again.


thanks, I have to admit, it felt pretty rewarding to do this myself.


----------



## LauraLovesWatches

Hubby has a new Nixie clock.


----------



## John MS

That's a nice looking compact nixie clock design. The case is usually taller.


----------



## LauraLovesWatches

John MS said:


> That's a nice looking compact nixie clock design. The case is usually taller.


Thanks, he ordered it from Singapore from Home. He's not really a clock guy but he has wanted one of these for years. He shopped for it over a year or so. It has many programmable features. Can set on 12 or 24 hour, will also flash the date for 3 seconds in a minute and has a chime on the hour. It syncs with a smart phone. Every 10 minutes, it runs through a quick refresh to prevent tube burn out. Not sure if this is the usual with these clocks. I'm really enjoying the funky decor addition.


----------



## Orhorolgy

Here is a clock that my daughter found at an estate sale and purchased it for me.

It is a Seiko cathedral rotating pendulum mantle clock.

A bit of back story on the clock.

My daughter lives in Los Angeles and works for the LA Times and a couple of weeks ago she found out about an estate sell that was going to take place at a mansion that parts of the movie THE GOD FATHER was filmed at.

She said she had to wait in line and pay a $25 entrance fee before getting in but once in you were free to roam around, check everything out. She said basically everything was way over priced and expensive but saw the clock and knew that I would like it (since I am into clocks).

She was told that the clock section worked but that the rotating pendulum did not so it was sold as is for the asking price and well she agreed to purchase it and was also told that the $25 entrance fee would go towards the price of the clock.

She recently had come home to visit and of course presented the clock as a gift to me.

When presented to me I was thrilled to say the least. My daughter felt bad since only the clock itself worked but that the rotating pendulum did not. She said that just maybe I would be able to get the rotating pendulum to work.

First thing I did was remove the back circular plate that covers the clocks working mechanism and replaced the clock's battery with a new one and sure enough the clock works fine and keeps accurate time.

Second thing I did was remove the bottom plate which exposed the battery compartment for the rotating pendulum and sure enough the battery compartment was full of heavy corrosion. Thoroughly cleaned the inner battery compartment good and inserted a new battery. Well the rotating pendulum looked like it wanted to start working but would stop ( close but not good enough).

Next, I had to remove the entire battery compartment clean the corrosion that had flowed to the bottom of both metal leads that have wires connected to them that lead to the mechanism.

Once cleaned, reassembled the battery compartment, inserted a new battery and well the rotating pendulum was back to full operational status!

Well as they say the rest is history!

Here are a couple of pictures of the actual clock.


















Here are couple of pictures of a Seiko Cathedral Rotating Pendulum clock that I found off the internet while doing a bit of research on it.


----------



## Orhorolgy

Here is another Seiko clock, World clock to be precise, that was gifted to me by my brother years ago (way before I was married, prior 1992).

When the times that we have company over it never fails that they point out the clock and inquire about it's particular's.

I love this clock!


----------



## John MS

That Seiko world time clock is a classic. Any idea how long Seiko has made it?


----------



## Orhorolgy

John MS said:


> That Seiko world time clock is a classic. Any idea how long Seiko has made it?



Thank you John MS.

To directly answer your question, In all honesty I don't know.

Though I wish I did or at least have a bit of history on this particular Seiko World Clock.

Maybe I should contact Seiko Corp. directly and inquire as to it's history, etc. about the specific's of the creation of the clock?

From time to time I have seen the clock come up for sale on either Ebay or Estsy and they are exactly the type in both color and style like the one I have.

But I do recall some years back, there was one time I walked into a clock shop and low and behold the clock shop had one exactly like mine displayed on a shelf though it was Silver in color, not gold'ish like mine. Each time I think about that time I hate the fact that I did not inquire about possibly purchasing it.

I have never seen one like it since, from that time on to this very day.

It was definitely nice looking in silver.


----------



## GMTtwotone

Junghans keeping perfect time and about 100yrs old


----------



## Bill M.

Pretty much my favorite clock.


----------



## Bill M.

Sorry for the double pic post.


----------



## nickant44

Vintage Clock with Westminster Chime in Walnut case c1955


----------



## nickant44

Looping 15 Jewel 8 Day Alarm Clock


----------



## mchem

My wife got me this George Nelson designed Howard Miller grandfather clock for my birthday. I've really enjoyed it.


----------



## John MS

Nice looking Howard Miller clock. Would look great with other mid-century style furniture.


----------



## VincentG

These two were given to me by clients who were downsizing into a condo, they are a Dutch couple in their 80s, he was an engineer and they lived many places all over the world, after his obtaining a graduate degree at LSU in the 70s they lived in the US. The traditional Dutch wall clock they bought in Holland in 1982, they have a family clock in the same pattern that dates to the 17th century. The mantle style clock is mid century, purchased in Holland in the 1950s, it has a very pleasant strike. Both were gifts I am very happy to own. I am a watch collector and a number of clocks over the years have found me


----------



## John MS

Nice looking Dutch wall clock. We've also had more than one post about Dutch Zaanse style wall clocks.


----------



## thorn79

After I got out of high school we moved to Berlin for a couple of years in the early 80s. We would go over to East Berlin (GDR) now and then. My late parents had bought this Weimar electric clock there. It runs off a C battery and still works, but it's really loud.


----------



## Bill M.

My great grandfather brought this with him from England in the 1800s.
been in the family ever sense. Now it’s in my house.


----------



## 03hemi

Home with Darby our baby


----------



## John MS

03hemi said:


> Home with Darby our baby


Nice looking oak shelf clock. Is Darby the model or manufacturer name?


----------



## 03hemi

John MS said:


> Nice looking oak shelf clock. Is Darby the model or manufacturer name?


lol, Darby's the Miniature Schnauzer sitting behind the beer on the coffee table just below it. haha


----------



## John MS

03hemi said:


> lol, Darby's the Miniature Schnauzer sitting behind the beer on the coffee table just below it. haha


Lol for sure! So Darby must be the clock collector.


----------



## purplephoenix77

I’m just starting my clock and watch collection. This Forrestville Mantel Clock is the beginning.


----------



## John MS

Nice looking Forestville clock. 
Here's a bit of history copied from the Canadian Clock Museum site. 

Blackforest clock company and Forestville clock company

The Blackforest Clock Company of Toronto, Ontario was set up by Leopold and Sara Stossel in 1928. Both clock movements and complete clocks were imported from Germany and sold through department and jewelry stores across Canada. Their son Ed Stossel started working part time with his parents' company in the 1930s, and later became a full-time employee in the late 1940s.

Some assembly work was carried out in their Wellington Street East factory. Initially, imported mantel clock and grandfather clock movements were installed in cases made in Kitchener, but later the complete mantel clocks were imported from Germany. This arrangement was interrupted by the Second World War, which also led to a name change to the Forestville Clock Company in 1941. 

During the war years this company used clock movements from England, the United States, and even France. The wood cases for their mantel clocks were ink-stamped Made in Canada. However, starting in the mid 1950s German factories again became the source of most Forestville clocks, with Mauthe being a major supplier.

The Forestville Clock Company was very successful during the middle decades of the twentieth century. Its grandfather clock cases and some of the wall clock cases were made in Canada. Ed Stossel retired in 1979; unfortunately the company survived just a few more years without his leadership.

There are many thousands of these clocks in Canadian homes. Look for wood-cased mantel clocks and porcelain wall/desk clocks with the script name Blackforest or Forestville on the dial. Most Blackforest and Forestville wood mantel clocks still have their paper labels tacked inside the back door.

We wish to thank Ed Stossel for the provision of a detailed companies history and several old photographs and company catalogues. He visited our museum a few years after we opened.


----------



## purplephoenix77

John MS said:


> Nice looking Forestville clock.
> Here's a bit of history copied from the Canadian Clock Museum site.
> 
> Blackforest clock company and Forestville clock company
> 
> The Blackforest Clock Company of Toronto, Ontario was set up by Leopold and Sara Stossel in 1928. Both clock movements and complete clocks were imported from Germany and sold through department and jewelry stores across Canada. Their son Ed Stossel started working part time with his parents' company in the 1930s, and later became a full-time employee in the late 1940s.
> 
> Some assembly work was carried out in their Wellington Street East factory. Initially, imported mantel clock and grandfather clock movements were installed in cases made in Kitchener, but later the complete mantel clocks were imported from Germany. This arrangement was interrupted by the Second World War, which also led to a name change to the Forestville Clock Company in 1941.
> 
> During the war years this company used clock movements from England, the United States, and even France. The wood cases for their mantel clocks were ink-stamped Made in Canada. However, starting in the mid 1950s German factories again became the source of most Forestville clocks, with Mauthe being a major supplier.
> 
> The Forestville Clock Company was very successful during the middle decades of the twentieth century. Its grandfather clock cases and some of the wall clock cases were made in Canada. Ed Stossel retired in 1979; unfortunately the company survived just a few more years without his leadership.
> 
> There are many thousands of these clocks in Canadian homes. Look for wood-cased mantel clocks and porcelain wall/desk clocks with the script name Blackforest or Forestville on the dial. Most Blackforest and Forestville wood mantel clocks still have their paper labels tacked inside the back door.
> 
> We wish to thank Ed Stossel for the provision of a detailed companies history and several old photographs and company catalogues. He visited our museum a few years after we opened.


John,

Thanks for the info. I didn’t know much about the family history. I did know this particular clock I believe has a German case but an English Enfield movement because it was made during WWII


----------



## John MS

purplephoenix77 said:


> John,
> 
> Thanks for the info. I didn’t know much about the family history. I did know this particular clock I believe has a German case but an English Enfield movement because it was made during WWII


You are welcome. That design was quite popular from the 1930's through the 1950's. Yours looks like it is in excellent condition and a fine start to clock collecting. With a movement service it should last many years.

The NAWCC had an article on a Canadian clock company that made similar clocks. I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## VincentG

John MS said:


> You are welcome. That design was quite popular from the 1930's through the 1950's. Yours looks like it is in excellent condition and a fine start to clock collecting. With a movement service it should last many years.
> 
> The NAWCC had an article on a Canadian clock company that made similar clocks. I'll see if I can find it.


I was told by the Dutch couple who gave me this that they purchased it in Holland in the early 1950s, it looks very similar in many respects to Phoenix's clock. She found the key months later, so I have the original key as well.


----------



## John MS

Very nice. Both clocks look tall enough to have pendulum movements.


----------



## purplephoenix77

VincentG said:


> I was told by the Dutch couple who gave me this that they purchased it in Holland in the early 1950s, it looks very similar in many respects to Phoenix's clock. She found the key months later, so I have the original key as well.
> View attachment 16391307


Interesting. It definitely looks like it’s similar in style, although that one is longer. What movement is in it? I’ll have to take some more photos of my clock and the movement in it. It actually keeps rather good time.


----------



## atennisplayah

Mid 1970s JLC Atmos Clock​


----------



## Michael M_




----------



## EnjoyYourTime




----------



## Pepesdad

Just a simple bedroom clock.


----------



## EnjoyYourTime

Built by Kuempel Chime Clock Works and Studio, they produced grandfather clocks since 1916 and were known for high-quality custom designs. By 2002 at the beginning of the project, when my Grandfather Clock was made until delivery during early 2003, it was mostly grandfathers making them by hand one at a time(!). Alas, Kuempel Chime Clock ceased operations in March of 2008.

I spec'ed Pennsylvania Cherry from the upper parts of the mountain for my custom build. The dial was artistically hand-painted by what looks like Lee H Ruby in 2003. It was said he was well-known for his hand-painted dials yet I have no data to back this up (anyone knows?). The moon phase dial features two different scenes, one of a mill town and the other being a mountain and lake landscape.

The Kieninger KSU movement was picked due to being the only one that played Ode To Joy by Beethoven (plus Westminster and Magic Flute). While tubular bells are nice, I choose tuned 'concerto' rods, which were further fine-tuned for best musicality once they arrived here as were the movement's 16 hammers' placement upon striking each chime. The pendulum is temperature-compensating with a 220mm polished brass bob.

There's more, yet hopefully the above is enough good data. I've been personally maintaining her since new and she's incredibly accurate.


----------



## rationaltime

Steven, that is some artistry there. Thank you for posting the photos.


Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## Joby

Any idea what this might be? I know it’s old some where around 1895 no markings on the outside casing and it’s metal front. Handed down for generations from great-great grandparents that received when they were married in 1895


----------



## Timewatcher40




----------



## John MS

Joby said:


> View attachment 16704425
> 
> Any idea what this might be? I know it’s old some where around 1895 no markings on the outside casing and it’s metal front. Handed down for generations from great-great grandparents that received when they were married in 1895


What a special heirloom clock. The style is called an Iron Front and was popular in the late 1800's. The iron case typically shows a lot of wear. Check the movement for identifying information.


----------



## Joby

John MS said:


> What a special heirloom clock. The style is called an Iron Front and was popular in the late 1800's. The iron case typically shows a lot of wear. Check the movement for identifying information.


It is very beautiful in itself and has me very intrigued. We have a service receipt from the 1950’s where it cost $4 to get serviced and a note from my wife’s Grandfather telling of when his grandparents received it as a wedding gift in 1895. We have a key for the movement and it all works as my wife also had it serviced in the 1990’s. The front appears to be in decent shape with very little signs of rust or patina and the wood case is in decent shape as well.


----------



## Tag7800

atennisplayah said:


> Mid 1970s JLC Atmos Clock​
> 
> View attachment 16396050
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16396049
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16396048


Work of art!


----------

